# dust collection



## carver348 (Jan 18, 2008)

hi everyone, this is my first post. I just finished installing my dust collection unit in the ceiling only to find out that it now shocks the !;'* out of me. This did not happen when rolled around on the floor. I figure I need to ground it somehow so I'm asking for some suggestions. 


thanks, Brian


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Run a copper wire through the ductwork and ground it to your dust collector metal frame.

Don't use pvc for ducting.


----------

